# Shadow is doing terrible on Wellness



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry Kimm. That has to be so frustrating. I'm frustrated with my boys scratching and licking but it is only a couple times a day. I don't know what food to switch to either. It is even more frustrating that my daughter's golden still eats Nutro Max and has a soft gorgeous coat and no problems.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm:

My Smooch, incessantly licks carpetting, chews on her paws and her pads too, rolls on the carpet as if scratching-we used to feed Smooch and Snobear Kangaroo and Oat, and Fish and Potato, both by Eukanuba, but couldn't afford the $53 a bag anymore, so now they are both on Purina.

Smooch has licked the carpet and licked her paws from day one, so maybe it's not the change in food for us.

The vet thought that it might be that her stomach is upset, so he asked us to give her Pepcid for two weeks, to see if it improved, but it didn't!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I can't remember, do you have him on the Core fish formula? Or their regular one? Could it be the grains?


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I've had Shadow on Wellness for a short time, but he is miserable. I'll wait it out a bit, but he is back to chewing his paws like a corn cob, licking, and his ears are driving him crazy. I can't imagine what is in the food that can be bothering him. I wonder if potato's are an issue? I think he did better on the TOTW fish formula, but I question the preserving method of their suppliers.



Kimm, I put Pippa on the Wellness Large Breed at the beginning of August and her energy levels went way up and she was so happy and seemed healthy, etc. She even lost a couple of pounds. Then she started to get really stinky requiring weekly bathing and trust me it could have been every 3rd day bathing. I discovered the skin yeast that I had tried so hard for months to get rid of had taken hold again all over her skin and in her ears. She'd been yeast free for over 9 months to this point. I've been feeding Honest Kitchen and baking Essex Cottage Farms Hypoallergenic Health Food muffins for her diet for about 3-4 weeks now and things are improving. I do not believe my dog has a grain allergy but there was definitely something in that Wellness that caused the yeast to come back. Her home made diet still contains grains and I have not seen her itch in weeks. For now, she will stay on homemade for as long as I can do it. We're weighing her weekly to make sure we get the feeding amounts correct and so far she's holding at a really good weight for her. On kibble, we always have trouble keeping her weight in check. Good luck finding something that works for your guys. I would suggest grain free although I believe you were feeding Canidae which did have grain, so like us, it's probably not a case of your dog being allergic to grains.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i thought they were both on Canidae? was that no longer working for them?


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I had the same problem with Kali as well when I switched to Wellness Just for Puppies when we had confirmed her pregnancy. I then started feeding TOTW and mine have all been on it ever since and have had no itchy and scratchy problems.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I've had Shadow on Wellness for a short time, but he is miserable. I'll wait it out a bit, but he is back to chewing his paws like a corn cob, licking, and his ears are driving him crazy. I can't imagine what is in the food that can be bothering him. I wonder if potato's are an issue? I think he did better on the TOTW fish formula, but I question the preserving method of their suppliers.


If he's miserable, why continue it?
I use Precise. Have you tried that?


----------



## utcarsons (Jul 14, 2008)

Sorry Kimm... Maybe you should just go with the TOTW if they were doing so well? H they just not responded to your questions about ethoxyquin (sp?) or their answer was vague? Can you get wellness core ocean? 

Jodie


----------



## utcarsons (Jul 14, 2008)

Kimm, the one you are feeding has barley, rye flour, and sweet potatoes. Did he test allergic to those? Remind me of his list of allergy foods. Im guessing its likely he is allergic to something in there with the symptoms you describe. 

Jodie


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Just a thought Kim, Phoebe reacts badly to foods with too many ingredients even if there is not one that she tested allergic to. My vet once told me that her system can't handle too many different ingredients at once. She seems to do best with the single protien, single carb foods. Although I haven't found anything that she doesn't have any symptoms on...very frustrating for me.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Kimm, I'm so sorry that you are having such major food issues. You may want to supplement with the Nzymes.... it's a good detox and has helped alot of food/yeast symptoms. You can read about it at www.nzymes.com


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Since I don't know where "somewhere over the rainbow" happens to be, I don't know if this is allergy season for you but it sure is for us here in the midwest. 
A lot of allergies are inhalant allergies and not related to food at all; the change in food might or might not be a coincidence.
Also, check the ingredients. I believe wellness is NOT a single carb./single protein source, read the bag carefully. I could be mistaken there. 
Finally, dog food manufacturers have 6 months to correct the bags after an ingredient change, so what's on the bag might not be what's IN the bag.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Kim...which Wellness are you feeding? I switched Jester to the regular Super5Mix Chicken. We're on the second bag. He scratches and licks paws every now and then but nothing major.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Our vet has a printed list of "no-no foods" on the wall in the lobby. Potatoes are one of the listed foods (sweet potatoes are ok though...) I asked once about them, since there are so many kibbles that contain potatoes now. He said that they are similar to grapes-some dogs can handle them just fine, while other's can not tolerate them...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

utcarsons said:


> Kimm, the one you are feeding has barley, rye flour, and sweet potatoes. Did he test allergic to those? Remind me of his list of allergy foods. Im guessing its likely he is allergic to something in there with the symptoms you describe.
> 
> Jodie


No, he didn't test positive to those. Patty, he started having some chewing issues on the new Canidae, so I thought I would give a new food a try. 

Shadow is allergic to Chicken, Turkey, corn, milk products, and borderline allergic to Duck and Rabbit. I'm wondering if he has acquired an allergy to potato's (I think they use sweet potato). Tucker seems to be doing okay on the Wellness, but literally burps like a human right after eating. They both have gas that will clear a room.


----------



## utcarsons (Jul 14, 2008)

Yea, I think fish makes for gassy dogs for a while. But I have to say my foster's gassy episodes have greatly reduced after the first week or two. Dont know what to say about the potato... who knows. 

Another one I found with moderate protein and no ingredients on the allergy list is Eagle Pack's Holistic Fish food... any thoughts on that? No potatoes either... It stinks to keep trying to switch though huh?

http://www.eaglepack.com/Pages/HS_Fish.html

The Wellness Core Ocean has potatoes (and apparently it costs even more than the regular). Ive found Eagle Pack to be pretty affordable compared to some though. It does have a lot of ingredients so?


----------



## utcarsons (Jul 14, 2008)

Here is Eagle Pack's schpell about the fish issue...

*Anchovy and Sardine Meals* (low ash / low magnesium) 
The meals used in Eagle Pack formulas are harvested from pure waters and is naturally preserved. We buy a special premium grade that is cooked at moderate temperatures. Regular meals are cooked to almost burning temperatures, which greatly reduces nutrient values. Our darker fleshed fish are high in Omega 3 fatty acids, so beneficial to coat and skin health and the best DHA source. “Whitefish” (not used in Eagle Pack formulas), is a generic name for a number of species of white fish used in some brands. The species will vary bag-to-bag, formula-to-formula. They have *minimal* Omega 3 fatty acid levels. The nice white meat from whitefish go to the fish counter at your super market. The boney skeleton and head that's left goes to other pet food plants. Bone contributes to high ash levels. We use the meat from the Anchovy and Sardine, so ash amount is low. Most fish meals are preserved with ethoxyquin; our meal is preserved naturally. (DOT and CG permits on file)

And a bit about the digestible protein (if you are interested in figuring out those numbers again) 

*Eagle Pack chooses the most digestible sources of
animal protein as seen in the chart below:*
*Meat
Diets*
*%
Digestible*
*Used in 
Eagle Pack® Diets*
Lamb*
87.800%
Yes
Chicken
91.400%
Yes
Pork*
93.900%
Yes
Fish*
95.500%
Yes
Duck*
90.000%
Yes​ 
Jodie


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a headache...LOL

I forgot the other problem Shadow was having on the Canidae. He was getting up every morning and dry heaving like he was hungry. I did change his feeding schedule or the amount of food, but my husband was beginning to thing he was pregnant!


----------



## utcarsons (Jul 14, 2008)

Ha! Now THAT would be something... Maybe you should try pickles?  We are waiting on my fosters blood allergy workup, so I'll be joining you any day :uhoh:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll stop at Agway on Saturday and either go back to his Canidae or...????????????????


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

How about the Caniae Beef and Fish formula? 
Was this the dog you needed a lower protein for? This food was 24 %.

CANIDAE All Natural Ingredients
Beef, ocean fish meal, oatmeal, beef meal, brown rice, white rice, rice bran, peas, cracked pearled barley, millet, canola oil, tomato pomace, natural flavor, flaxseed meal, choline chloride, sun cured alfalfa meal, inulin (from chicory root), lecithin, sage extract, cranberries, beta carotene, rosemary extract, sunflower oil, yucca schidigera extract, dried enterococcus faecium, dried lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried aspergillus oryzae fermentation extract, dried bacillus subtilis fermentation extract, saccharomyces cerevisiae fermentation solubles, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid, cobalt proteinate, organic selenium, papaya, pineapple.


Beef and Beef Meal – (USDA Choice, Human Grade)
USDA Choice Grade Beef, free range from a Private Herd in the Midwestern USA, hormone and antibiotic free


Salmon Meal – (USDA Human Grade)
Wild caught Salmon from the cold waters off of the U.S. West Coast in the Pacific Ocean. Tested to have No Ethoxyquin Residual.


Fish Meal – (FDA Inspected, Omega 3)
A unique blend of Herring and Menhaden Fish. Meats have been tested to have No Ethoxyquin Residual.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Agway doesn't carry this formula yet, but I may be able to find it online. Tucker is the one I have to watch the calories with. Shadow is my allergy boy...


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Agway doesn't carry this formula yet, but I may be able to find it online. Tucker is the one I have to watch the calories with. Shadow is my allergy boy...


Can you ask them to special order this for you? I do that with the Horizon for our Whippet. Our feed store doesn't stock it but they bring in a bag special order for us monthly.

Are you able to get the new Acana Provincial (Grainfree made by Champion) where you live? They have a fish formula.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I have all four pets on Precise.


----------



## luke (Apr 18, 2008)

*Allergic to wellness for large breed puppies*

My Golden was allergic to the chicken in the wellness. We changed him to Natural Balance Fish and Potato grain free and hes doing great.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I was feeding the fish formula because Shadow is allergic to many proteins including, corn, and milk products.

I'm happy to say, and this may seem unreal, Shadow is doing well since beginning Eagle Pack Holistic Anchovy on Saturday.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

If you're considering Acana....might as well just go to Orijen. Same company. Great food...and extremely costly. But...it's worth it if Shadow does well on it.

We were feeding it to the Newfs, and they did GREAT on it. Every one of them. But I prefer to feed all of the dogs the same food...so we switched them to TOTW. 

So far, so good!

Good luck!


----------



## boomers mom (Sep 17, 2008)

boomer has always had nice silky fur, but then he started the itching like crazy and licking the paws. we switched him to innova large breed and he has almost completely stopped the itching! its been about a month now and hes doing great! had to take him off canidae because he was getting upset stomaches every week it seemed and seemed like we were taking him to the vets once a month due to being ill and so far so good!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

He seems to be doing well on the EPH.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Kimm said:


> I was feeding the fish formula because Shadow is allergic to many proteins including, corn, and milk products.
> 
> I'm happy to say, and this may seem unreal, Shadow is doing well since beginning Eagle Pack Holistic Anchovy on Saturday.


I am glad to hear you're trying Eagle Pack Hollistic too. So far- great with Tally and Finn. Tango is eating Innova, but it's too rich for the boys and they got upset tummies. Since Pat Quinn's Catch lived to be such a healthy old man, I asked her what she feeds, and she said Eagle Pack Holistic Chicken and rice, so I decided to try it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It seems strange that he could recover so quickly. His ears were so full of yeast and really stunk. I cleaned them out only once, and used a med one time, that the vet gave me. His ears are fine now. His ears were fine before I tried the Wellness, too. It may not be related to the food, but when he's had yeast problems before it takes longer than one cleaning to rid of the gunk and the stink! I'm hoping he continues to do well on it. He's no longer licking his, well...


----------



## utcarsons (Jul 14, 2008)

Kimm said:


> I was feeding the fish formula because Shadow is allergic to many proteins including, corn, and milk products.
> 
> I'm happy to say, and this may seem unreal, Shadow is doing well since beginning Eagle Pack Holistic Anchovy on Saturday.


Well Hallelujah! Fingers crossed that it sticks! :crossfing

Jodie


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

utcarsons said:


> Well Hallelujah! Fingers crossed that it sticks! :crossfing
> 
> Jodie


Thank you! I was so disappointed when he did the gagging on the Canidae. He had done well on it for a number of years. To see what happened the short time on Wellness was an eye opener. He never tested sensitive to potato, but who knows.


----------

